# Ned's NaPoWriMo 2018



## ned (Apr 4, 2018)

whoops! - missed the start.


so here are four quick entries to make up.


----------



## ned (Apr 4, 2018)

Limerick 1

Samuel Taylor Coleridge
Went on a drinking binge
For he thought it a crime
To waste his time
Finding a rhyme for orange.


----------



## ned (Apr 4, 2018)

Limerick 2

An author most offending
Wrote stories that were pending
The beginnings were fine
As was each middle line
But he could never think of an ending


----------



## ned (Apr 4, 2018)

Limerick 3

The Irish poet Thomas Moore
Leapt from the seventh floor
Hitting the dirt
Without getting hurt
For it was all just a metaphor.


----------



## ned (Apr 4, 2018)

Limerick 4

An author by the name of Hinks
Concocted his own range of inks
Made from old fish
Mashed in a dish
No wonder his writing stinks.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 4, 2018)

:coffeescreen:


----------



## Darren White (Apr 4, 2018)

So cool!
I wrote THIS for/about you 

Are you going to write all 30 about famous people?


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 4, 2018)

#1 I think i'd lose "for" it would flow better
#2 Meter seems off on second line
#3 Last line a little hinky, I think
#4 Don't see a problem with this one

Some suggestions, but like them all.


----------



## Neetu (Apr 4, 2018)

Enjoyed them all, ned!


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks for the chuckle. Keep it up!


----------



## ned (Apr 5, 2018)

Limerick 5

There once was a midnightpoet
With talent enough to show it
Leave it or lump it
He'd play his own trumpet
But never once did he blow it.


----------



## ned (Apr 6, 2018)

Limerick 6

A mentor called Firemajic
Had an attitude fairly phlegmatic
If you threw a fit
Over a bit of crit
She'd say 'stop being so dramatic.'


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 8, 2018)

ned said:


> Limerick 6
> 
> A mentor called Firemajic
> Had an attitude fairly phlegmatic
> ...




:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Sara Ella (Apr 8, 2018)

Totally AWESOME!!!


----------



## ned (Apr 11, 2018)

sorry for the delay - here's some catch-up limericks


----------



## ned (Apr 11, 2018)

Limerick 7

Prolific poet, jenthepen
Wrote a thousand words by half past ten
But when the screen flashed
The computer crashed
So poor jenthepen, started all over again.


----------



## ned (Apr 11, 2018)

Limerick 8

Tuesday Eve, dreamt one Sunday
Of being a best-seller, maybe one day
Some call her Tues, others Eve
But I am willing to believe
She goes by the name of Monday.


----------



## ned (Apr 11, 2018)

Limerick 9

A poem written by the estimable TL
Wasn't going down particularly well
They couldn't see
Why a drunk needed a pea
What a shame he couldn't spell.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 11, 2018)

Very creative and clevvvver


----------



## ned (Apr 11, 2018)

Limerick 10

There once was a poet called Darkkin
Whose imagery was simply sparklin'
Where magic and wonder held sway
And some were heard to say
Tis the antidote to Philip Larkin


----------



## ned (Apr 17, 2018)

catching up again!


----------



## ned (Apr 17, 2018)

Limerick 11

Noted poet RhythmOvPain
Wrote a thousand words all in vain
What made it absurd
Twas the very same word
Over and over and over again.


----------



## ned (Apr 17, 2018)

Limerick 11

A prolific poet called Sas
Wrote her poetry en masse
Throughout the day
Scribbling away
And never ran out of gas.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 17, 2018)

Hahaha all very funny Ned greatly enjoyed reading all these.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 17, 2018)

I can't stop reading these... they are like Doritos .... one just isn't enough... I have to eat the entire bag... anyway, I think the thing that makes your limericks so good, is that they reflect the person you are writing about, in such a humorous light.....OO... personality! THAT's the word I was looking for... you capture the personality, in a humorous way...clever ned....you are twisted... one of my favorite things.....


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey, we could all add these to our profiles. 

No way you're gonna escape this, ned. I know Darren got you with a limerick but you must be in line for a few more. Be afraid... be very afraid...


----------



## ned (Apr 18, 2018)

Limerick 12

The poetry of Pelwrath is ace
With imagery of light and grace
Each line and rhyme
Is simply sublime
But the, punctuation; is! All over the? Place.


----------



## ned (Apr 18, 2018)

Limerick 13

Darren White's a poet of our time
Wrote about injustice and crime
To great acclaim
He laid the blame
What a shame he couldn't think of a.......word that sounded the same.


----------



## ned (Apr 18, 2018)

Limerick 14

With the lines upside down
It's all rather confusing
Tho' fun and amusing
With words like jewels in a crown
A polished poet called Brown.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 18, 2018)

ned said:


> Limerick 13
> 
> Darren White's a poet of our time
> Wrote about injustice and crime
> ...



What about blime
y
?

And thanks 
Love it.


----------



## ned (Apr 18, 2018)

Limerick 15

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord
Held taut by the archer's cord
Released and a'quivered
A strike delivered
To a devil holding a sword.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 18, 2018)

THAT is absolutely brilliant.... you have taken Limericks to a whole new level...


----------



## ned (Apr 18, 2018)

Limerick 16

A poet by the name of Cugoano
Which is a difficult rhyme to follow
After a fashion
Writes with a passion
And thank god, comes from Chicago.


----------



## ned (Apr 20, 2018)

Limerick 17

Audrey a poet from the top drawer
On a gentle breeze 'cross the shore
An echoed call
Off the wall
All in all, a metaphor.


----------



## ned (Apr 20, 2018)

Limerick 18

The prodigious poet called Pip
Shooting her lip from the hip
As a member of staff
She's a really good laugh
But beware her pointy stick!


----------



## Darren White (Apr 20, 2018)

Ned, wow, those limericks for everyone are ace!


----------



## ned (Apr 20, 2018)

Limerick 19

Hikerpoet wrote poetry
Like a paper-boat sailing the sea
And raw grammar
Like a claw-hammer
Nailing every analogy.


----------



## ned (Apr 20, 2018)

Limerick 20

RHPeat a poet of note
Often whistled whilst he wrote
As you read each word
A tune can be heard
That eventually, gets on your goat.


----------



## ned (Apr 21, 2018)

Limerick 21

Passionate poet, Chester's Daughter
Much respected in this quarter
And as we well know it
A natural-born poet
Just doing what she oughta.


----------



## ned (Apr 22, 2018)

Limerick 22

Phil Istine the son of a gun
Aimed at issues while having fun
Playing a game
With his name
Took me a year to spot _that_ pun.


----------



## Sara Ella (Apr 23, 2018)

Funny!!!


----------



## ned (Apr 24, 2018)

Limerick 23

There once was a poet called Sara Ella
Whose poetry was simply stellar
Except for the part
She repeats the start
There once was a poet called Sara Ella.


----------



## Sara Ella (Apr 25, 2018)

I love these!!!  REALLY!  I love these!!!!  Did I just say that?


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 26, 2018)

Original and high praise in a fun limerick, love it Ned. 


ned said:


> Limerick 14
> 
> With the lines upside down
> It's all rather confusing
> ...


----------



## ned (Apr 26, 2018)

Limerick 24

James the poet, and then some
Writing cadence as tight as a drum
With a certain grace
Keeping the pace
An impeccable sense of rhythm.


----------



## ned (Apr 26, 2018)

Limerick 25

Prodigious poet, Mr Cheese 
Light-hearted words caught in a breeze
If one were critical
A little too literal
But does his best to please.


----------



## ned (Apr 27, 2018)

Limerick 26

Xxx never a traditionalist
In not so many words, a criminalist
Something to mutter
Cut the clutter
Being an utter minimalist.


----------



## ned (Apr 28, 2018)

Limerick 27

Lasses two were once there
Sas and Fire with flash and flair
Hunt the track
Front to back
Alas tears with insight ensnare.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 29, 2018)

Man, Ned I never thought you would make it, but now I see you will, and I admire you for it, 30 limericks! And all so true limericky and to the point.


----------



## ned (Apr 29, 2018)

Limerick 28

SilverMoon a poet to the last
Got her parrot to check her drafts
But holy moly
She had to write slowly
Cause it couldn't read very fast.


----------



## ned (Apr 30, 2018)

Limerick 29

Astroannie takes her cue
From Japanese like kung fu
Caught in chill breezes
She often sneezes
With an explosive 'haiku!'


----------



## ned (Apr 30, 2018)

and finally....

*Limerick 30

Can you hear that writer howl
Did you read that poet cry 'foul!'
Stalking the threads
Like a panther treads
Nasty Ned's on the prowl!*


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 30, 2018)

:ChainGunSmiley::hell_pawn:
 BRAVO!!!!!!!! Ya done GOOOOD!!!!!!! I now love Limericks!!!


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 30, 2018)

ned said:


> Limerick 26
> 
> Xxx never a traditionalist
> In not so many words, a criminalist
> ...



permission to use this for shortbio requests?
seems to say everything an editor might feel pertinent.
'spose it would work as a CV?
_*hears new doors opening*_
;D


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 30, 2018)

Holy hell well done Ned, a valiant effort for 30 limericks about our poets and staff, each greatly enjoyed to the last. Bravo


----------



## Sara Ella (May 1, 2018)

Wow!  You did it - very well done


----------

